# "My" New Ram!



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, he's just a loaner, but he's mine for a short time.    He's a ram lamb, born either Feb or March (can't remember).  He's a registered Southdown and he's a big boy!  So excited for lambing time!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Ok, he's just a loaner, but he's mine for a short time.    He's a ram lamb, born either Feb or March (can't remember).  He's a registered Southdown and he's a big boy!  So excited for lambing time!
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05089.jpg
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05086.jpg


Beautiful loaner.  Hoping success at lambing time for the short time you have him.  He is very impressive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice looking young man you got there!


----------



## RustyDHart (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats.   Very nice....you should have some wonderful lambs.   My rams go in with the ewes the first week of November...they are getting anxious.....


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely ram! He has a cute face.  May I ask how high the fence behind him is?


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> Lovely ram! He has a cute face.  May I ask how high the fence behind him is?


Sure! The chain link itself is about 4'.   The rail is a 6" board.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 26, 2011)

Today's Southdowns are a far cry from the meaty Southdowns of years gone by.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Today's Southdowns are a far cry from the meaty Southdowns of years gone by.


Well hello, Mr.Sunshine!    Yes, well breeds do change depending on how the current trends are going.  Southdowns still have a nice carcass and are a great meat breed.  British Southdowns are still the short, squatty meaty breed they once were.


----------

